
Ask HN: What's the best software for communities to co-ordinate? - nns
Hi All,<p>We are organizing a Mutual Aid group for our community to help any elderly or families who have to self-isolate due to the ongoing COVID-19 outbreak. We are using WhatsApp to communicate, but I wonder if anyone has any suggestions for how a group of individual volunteers can co-ordinate with each other.
======
thepete2
some quick ideas

\- telegram group (you can pin messages and some other features that whatsapp
doesn't have)

\- mumble server with push-to-talk

\- trello board

\- etherpad / google docs

\- possibly syncthing (if you're dealing with files and don't change them too
much, be careful with conflicts)

